# Need a Voice recording Microphone for PC.



## desiJATT (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello guys, i am in a need of a good Voice recording Microphone for my PC. I have no idea where to buy them, and don't even know how much they cost. I just want to record some of my songs at home without much hassle. Need a basic setup, will probably use Audacity for recording and editing purposes. For budget i am still unclear on how much this hardware costs. So please recommend some basic level Microphones.

Also suggest which additional hardware i might require in my PC too.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 16, 2012)

not sure about recording songs but i had used Audio-Technica AT2020 USB
for recording video tutorials using PC.
i had one more instrument to enhance audio, radio station use that.
couldn't find the box but i will update later when i found it.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Check these: 
Genius MIC-01A Multimedia Microphone 
iBall Table Top Mic M27


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for replying, both of you.



TheHumanBot said:


> not sure about recording songs but i had used Audio-Technica AT2020 USB
> for recording video tutorials using PC.
> i had one more instrument to enhance audio, radio station use that.
> couldn't find the box but i will update later when i found it.



This MIC is way too expensive for home use. It's around 8K on ebay. Please provide some indian links to this products if it's cheaper so i can buy from there.



saswat23 said:


> Check these:
> Genius MIC-01A Multimedia Microphone - Buy Headphones & Mics Online at Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com
> iBall Table Top Mic M27 - Buy Headphones & Mics Online at Lowest Prices on Snapdeal.com



These MICs are for VoIP use mate  I need something for recording my songs, like in studios. Good quality MIC.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Buy Microphones & Karaoke Systems in India at low Prices Filtered on Microphones & Karaoke Systems



desiJATT said:


> Thank you for replying, both of you.
> These MICs are for VoIP use mate  I need something for recording my songs, like in studios. Good quality MIC.



Sorry, I hove no idea on these then.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think logitech PC Headset 860 can serve your purpose.. i would cost u around 1.1k


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 17, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> I think logitech PC Headset 860 can serve your purpose.. i would cost u around 1.1k



*sigh* Please, i need a MIC for Song recording. *sigh*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i knw.. it has mic.. and a very good noise cancellation too.. 
that would serve your purpose..  whtz d issue


----------

